# Uber capping surge at 2.0 in my area all weekend.



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Anyone else experience this in their area?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Anyone else experience this in their area?


Athens Georgia area?

You might be in the no price gouging zone for the hurricane.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

What’s surge?


----------



## Oberyn Martell (Apr 27, 2018)

ddelro219 said:


> What's surge?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Oberyn Martell said:


> View attachment 260272


Awe man... i loved that stuff...


----------



## LüberInLyft (Oct 10, 2018)

Uber has gone the way of Lyft and capped surge. In NJ surge is capped at 2.4, 2.5x pretty much all across the state, sporting events and concerts included. Lyft has completely shut off primetime at sporting events and concerts. 

At Newark Airport, Lyft is the most underhanded. They include New York TLC drivers into the virtual queue and will not let it primetime even to 25-50% unless the queue is about 40 cars or under. These NY drivers do not receive any calls to NJ, only back to NY and there are usually over 100 of them in the queue at all times and therefore, no primetime.


----------

